# Favorite Hair Bands



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

What are your favorite Hair bands? Here are some of my favorites. 
Def Leppard, Hardline, Poison, Cinderella, Ratt, Danger Danger, Whitesnake, Dokken, Europe, Motley Crue, Firehouse, Slaughter, Early Bon Jovi, Autograph, White Lion, Tesla, Kix, Quiet Riot, Steelheart, Bonfire, Great White, Axe, and Night Ranger. There are more but these to me are the best of hair bands. I don't consider the Scorpions a hair band though they got close in the late 80's. lol


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

How many have lost their hair?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't know if they qualified as hair-metal as they struck me as being quite edgy and not particularly commercial like but I remember liking Love/Hate for a while and being particularly fond of the debut album. I got to see them play at a cinema in Worcester c. 1991 - the gig was postponed and it just so happened the rescheduled date fell on my birthday. I guess they were one of those bands that fell by the wayside once grunge came along as they weren't sufficiently established to command a sustaining fan base to see them through like the bigger groups such as BJ, DL etc.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 5, 2012)

Duran Duran


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

ive heard it all now.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

LordBlackudder said:


> ive heard it all now.


Good to add variety to the forum?  If we got a hip hop thread...


----------



## davinci (Oct 11, 2012)

Mickey said:


> Duran Duran


If you are going in that direction, it would have to be "A Flock of Seagulls."


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Black Sabbath had a hair metal phase after their first dozen (mostly classic) albums or so.

So them.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I've never liked Def Leppard. 

Spinal Tap, Scorpions, and Van Halen.

In that order.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

At least you like the Scorpions though they aren't really a hair band. And I've never cared for Van Halen. Do you like Dokken? They tend to be most non-hair bands fans favorite.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not very familiar with Dokken. I don't really care for Van Halen either, but their first album isn't bad.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah the first 3 are pretty good actually. After that though... uhh.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

View attachment 10385


Well, this one's rather pretty!


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Yeah the first 3 are pretty good actually. After that though... uhh.


I've tried listening to "1984" and never could do it.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah and everything after that sucks to. Sammy Hagar is even worse imo.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm quite partial to the Goody Ouchless brand myself, they stretch a bit too easily but that's just... Oh. 

*ahem*

(i don't care if someone already made this joke)


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Well, you just about mentioned them all...don't think I saw Warrant or Skid Row. They had some great tunes!


----------



## BaronAlstromer (Apr 13, 2013)

Mötley Crüe, Ratt, Quiet Riot.
Not all colourful melodic eighties metal is hair metal though.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is my Fav Hair band- I think the real hair era started with Glam rock........


----------

